# Directions!!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

For those coming in on Friday or Saturday for Ryleys Run in Albany?? If you need any help with directions or if you need to be picked up at the airport or train station, let me know. I am picking up two people at the airport on Friday, so not a problem and for those driving, just PM me if you need help with directions. Hard to believe it is now less than a week away. Cant wait to see you all and the few surprise visitors we have coming as well.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

HA, HA! Directions? I don't need directions! MapQuest...the best...takes you about 20 minutes out of your way, but hey...:doh:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Donna, here's our route, any suggestions?

Well, I'll pm it to you...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

We'll just follow the trail of breadcrumbs we left last year.................:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

moverking said:


> Donna, here's our route, any suggestions?
> 
> Well, I'll pm it to you...


You could always follow us! :uhoh: LOL 

Sorry, it's a good thing I can read a map. Last year DH said, "If you weren't with me, I'd have gotten lost!" You don't know how funny that is. I don't drive more than 12 miles in either direction from my home. The past 2 years, it's more like 5 miles.

Make sure you give Donna your cell phone number if she doesn't already have it.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> You could always follow us! :uhoh: LOL
> 
> Sorry, it's a good thing I can read a map. Last year DH said, "If you weren't with me, I'd have gotten lost!" You don't know how funny that is. I don't drive more than 12 miles in either direction from my home. The past 2 years, it's more like 5 miles.
> 
> Make sure you give Donna your cell phone number if she doesn't already have it.


Ha ha...I love to read maps, it's just the arguing over who read it 'best'...:
Cell # exchange is a good idea.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

moverking said:


> Donna, here's our route, any suggestions?
> 
> Well, I'll pm it to you...


PM it to me Maribeth and I will guide you in. I will also give you my cell phone to make sure you find us okay. Not a problem


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*What is the specific address?*

It's a big place!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's a map. 

Uptown Campus Map

If my memory serves me right, you want to get to the SEFCU Arena. There's also a parking lot shown on this map.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Would you please*

check your memory. Thank you for the map. My computer is only printing out part of it. What is the exact address? Are you serious that Mapquest takes you 20 minutes out of the way? Without traffic, it's going to take about 4 hours just to get to Westchester. I have visions of getting lost and aggravated.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I mapped it from our home. It did take us out of the way. That's not to say it will be the same for you. You are coming from another location.

Maybe this will help you. I believe the exact address is on the botton of the page. 
UAlbany Athletics - Directions to Campus

The RACC is now called the SEFCU Arena. I'm not familiar with the campus other than being there last year. I've been using Google. Donna is not at home. I'm sure she'll provide much more accurate information for you.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I found it last year and I got directions from a blind woman ::: I just printed a fresh set of directions from Google maps.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

my husband is a truck driver and would be highly insulted if he didn't provide the maps for us to use ... 

but, i'll still exchange cell phone numbers in case!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We will be driving in on Saturday morning. I just printed directions off mapquest.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I'll probably do that too.*

We're coming on Sat. too.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We are coming Saturday morning, too. We only have a 2 1/2 hour ride.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We've got about a 4 hour drive on Saturday. We are stopping for the night at a friend's house. they live north of Allentown. But we've got 9 hours on Friday and I can't get out of work until 3.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> We've got about a 4 hour drive on Saturday. We are stopping for the night at a friend's house. they live north of Allentown. But we've got 9 hours on Friday and I can't get out of work until 3.


Be careful!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*To Marshab 1*

Perhaps you should rest a bit after work before leaving on your trip.
we often make car trips that take 4-5 hours and we make a stop or too. Don't drive when you are tired. Do as Kimm says and please be careful!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*To Kimm,*

Thanks for the help.
I did get a Private Message from Donna today.
Looking forward to seeing you Sat.
Enjoy Friday night!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Thanks Donna.*

You not only gave us a beautiful personalized and unexpected baby present but great directions along with your cell number too. Good job!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Judi said:


> You not only gave us a beautiful personalized and unexpected baby present but great directions along with your cell number too. Good job!


Thanks Judi. I know what its like traveling and its always nice to give precise directions so it makes it easy for people and they do not have to worry. Cell phones are a wonderful thing.
The Frisbee Team I had to guide in on my cell phone from Massachusetts. When they got into Albany, they ended up in one of the worst parts of the city. So I had to guide them in using my cell phone. Thank God, I know the streets of Albany. They were naming streets as they passed so I could get them there. LOL!!!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*That reminds me of the time*

I was with my daughter in probably the worst part of Philadelphia at night with car trouble and no cell phone. I was so relieved to be home!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The directions you gave us to go home from the motel worked out really well, too. Thanks.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I*

am glad that I met you Cubby and hope to be able to socialize more next time. Take care.


----------

